# GP to PDX



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

There is an awful lot of talk about Gary going to Portland next season. We think it would be a great deal for Portland. What are your thoughts on how this deal could be done?


----------



## Milwaukee (May 2, 2003)

Wallace for Payton straight up


----------



## Milwaukee (May 2, 2003)

> Originally said by<b>Rasheed Wallace</b>!
> ``We're just hooping it up, nothing else,'' said Wallace, who scored 18. ``Y'all wrote us off. We're the only cats that believe. We're going to keep doing what we're doing.''


I wish that Gary Payton would've been able to produce this kind of statement and get some motivation out of the bucks for game six, after all it was do or die. It just seems like Payton wasn't interested in winning. He did lead the bucks in scoring for a few games, but in the end his performance is disappointing.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

GP would be nice, 

but I wouldn't give up :

Rasheed Wallace
Zach Randolph 
Qyntel Woods
Bonzi Wells

Portland should rebuild, keep all of their young players.... get rid of Rasheed Wallace (but not for Gary 'creeky knees' Payton)


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

you know it's bad when you woudln't trade a JuCo bust for Gary freakin Payton!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

GP is a FA at this season dawg, they would be able to give GP Pippen's $ since he is out at the end to


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> you know it's bad when you woudln't trade a JuCo bust for Gary freakin Payton!!!! :laugh:


Zach Randolph didn't do shyt his rookie year either. Now look at him, putting up 22 ppg 11 rpg as a starter in the playoffs. Qyntel will come into his own soon. The coaching staff said Qyntel is light years ahead in his rookie season than Randolph was his rookie year. BTW , I can't belive a Atlanta Hawk fan is talkin trash  :laugh: :laugh: Pau of Rahim?!?! trading for Dickau (who belongs in the NBDL)


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey, if you want to get in on a great thread, come check out this thread and let us know what you really think.

Pippen or Payton?

Who is better? :uhoh:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Hey, if you want to get in on a great thread, come check out this thread and let us know what you really think.
> 
> Pippen or Payton?
> ...


lol you posting that wherever u see a thread about either Pippen or Payton?


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Pip to Payton to Zach for the dunk!*



> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> GP is a FA at this season dawg, they would be able to give GP Pippen's $ since he is out at the end to


More talk of Pip staying in PDX than going...anywhere. Personally-I am hoping we have both-that way HOWIE will be happy.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah, but there wasn't at the time of the post, now that they came bakk and won those three, Pippen seems to be more open to staying in Portland


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> you know it's bad when you woudln't trade a JuCo bust for Gary freakin Payton!!!! :laugh:


What did jermaine o'neal do with portland? give the juco bust time, he was once rated top 4 of his draft class.

I heard rasheed and jeff mcginess for GP and jason caffey


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> What did jermaine o'neal do with portland? give the juco bust time, he was once rated top 4 of his draft class.
> ...


That'd be down right stupid for Port to do that


----------



## McCabeEvanston (Apr 19, 2003)

I heard Payton for Randolph and Anderson.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

That would be intelligent for Portland...and Milwaukee


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Wont happen


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

No, but it'd be extremely kool!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Portland would never give up Sheed in any deal for Payton...that's a big-time joke if I ever heard one. If there is a deal between these teams Portland doesn't give up Sheed, Randolph, Wells, or Woods.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

As a Blazer fan Id be willing to work a deal similar to this, I will give the Bucks Bonzi Wells, Damon Stoudamire, and Ruben P plus a future pick for GP, Tim Thomas, and the 8th pick this year. What do yall think about that? GP is old, TT is terrible to tell u the truth, his contract is very bad and if it was me, I wouldnt even want him in a Blazers uni, I like the 8th. Bonzi can be an all star in the east and Damon provides scoring wherever he goes and u cant get much of a better defender than Ruben, I am gonna miss him dearly. But him and GP can't co exist.


----------

